# Idea's for a Christening Gift - Baby Boy



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello

I am after some ideas for Christening Gifts for a baby boy.

He is a very special baby, and will be 5 month at the time of his christening at the end of April.  My Step Father is his uncle and is also going to be his God Father, so I am after an ideas for My Mum & Step Dad to give and also Me & DB.  

This baby is very special, he was born with a Cleft pallet & jaw disalignment a hole in his heart and a blood disorder, he is doing marvelously well, despite having to have weekly blood transfusions and being fed via a tube.  He is absolutaly gorgeous and so placide, he is always full of smiles and such a little star.  We want to buy something which is special, but really have not got many ideas.

A while ago a friend bought some cufflinks with the year the baby was born on as a gift, which I think is a lovely idea, but not sure if this is the right thing.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks  

Gemma x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

How about naming a star after him 

I know Smiths do it as well as some other companies.

http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndSearch/ProductDetails-Name+A+Star-32801408.html

/links

x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I saw this today which I thought was lovely. There's a photographer in Cornwall who takes a picture of the sunrise everyday.

You can buy framed prints of the sunrise that happened on the day the baby was born. I did have a quick look at his site but I didn't look how much he charges.

Its www.myfirstday.co.uk

Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lizzy thats a really wonderful gift Idea!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello

Just had a look on the site and it is such a lovely idea, I am going to try and think of a nice message to put on it, but think I will get one of these

Thanks 

Gem x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

The Royal Mint do a lovely selection of gifts, A received and I have since bought the coin collections relevent to the year of birth, it comes in a lovely presentation case.

Bev xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

LizzyB said:


> I saw this today which I thought was lovely. There's a photographer in Cornwall who takes a picture of the sunrise everyday.
> 
> You can buy framed prints of the sunrise that happened on the day the baby was born. I did have a quick look at his site but I didn't look how much he charges.
> 
> ...


Someone sent me this link after my DS was born, but there was either no sun or the photographer didn't take a photo that day. Such a shame as I'd have loved one!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Gemma

I was Godmother to my friends little boy Evan on Easter Sunday, and I too wanted something very special for him.
I ended up getting two things - one was a Spaceform ornament (www.spaceform.co.uk) look here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spaceform-Medium-Paperweight-Godchild-Great-Gift_W0QQitemZ330223968415QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98931QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
which was approximately 4 inches square of clear glass and etched on the back was 
Godchild.....I promise
to help you
to lead you
to encourage you
to care for you
to love you

Spaceform also do Christening "ornaments" for other friends/family who aren't Godparents. I suggest that you go onto Ebay and search for Spaceform Christening and you will get lots of ideas.

The other gift I bought was more traditional and was an antique silver kiddies "pusher set" which was from the 40's.

Good luck with your search, I'm sure that yu will find something lovely,
lol
Deborah
xxx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I got my godson one of those glass spaceforms when he was born. I also set up a bank account for him, as I figured he wouldn't want a silver phot0frame from me  as a teenager,other people bought him sets of story boooks like the Dr Suez box set.  My grandad used to buy me premium bonds for Xmas and birthdays. My friend bought her godson a vintage bottle of port for when he was 18.

Girls are so much easier to buy for- my friend bought her god daughter a Links charm bracelet (adult size and buys her a charm every birthday/xmas she is 12 now). I also still have my christening bangles/bracelets from a child.

L x


----------

